# Starcraft und Starcraft/Broodwar kostenlos von Blizzard



## Batze (26. März 2017)

Ja ihr lest richtig. Blizzard verschenkt etwas.
Mit kommendem Patch 1.18 verschenkt Blizzard ihren Strategie Hit Starcraft/Broodwar und bringt ihn kostenlos unters Gamer Volk.



> In Zuge der Ankündigung von StarCraft Remastered hat Blizzard Entertainment noch den Patch 1.18 für StarCraft: Brood War angekündigt, der in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht werden soll. Der Patch umfasst Bugfixes, Optionen zur Veränderung der Tastaturbelegung, einen Zuschauer-Modus, "moderne" Anti-Cheat-Methoden und Kompatibilitätsverbesserungen mit Windows 7, 8.1 und 10. Sobald das Update herausgegeben wurde, will Blizzard die StarCraft Anthology (bestehend aus StarCraft und StarCraft: Blood War) kostenlos zum Download anbieten.


quelle 4players


----------

